# Herisson's Birthday Party



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

My sweet boy is One year old today! 
We baked a cake and had a little party for him. He had fun going into gift bags to get his presents. He did pretty well, he scored a new blanket, wheel and carrier.  :mrgreen:


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Very cute! 

Happy Birthday, Herrison!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Herisson  
Great Pictures! the 2nd one is just too cute :mrgreen:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday Herisson! Looks like he had a great birthday party and is enjoying his presents. My gang all say Happy Birthday to him.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!! I love the pictures of him in his hat!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Awwww, Happy Birthday Herisson!

He looked like he thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## Marieke (Oct 29, 2009)

Haha, the pic with the hat is so cute!
Happy birthday, Herisson!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Herisson! Many more birthdays for a wonderful hedgie!!!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I can't believe you got him to sit still long enough to take a picture of the hat on his head. That's brilliant! :lol: 

Hope he has many more happy birthday's like that one!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Aw so cute, happy birthday little herisson, here's to many more!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Me and my gang are wishing Hérisson a happy belated birthday.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

"reading his birthday card" that is awesome! hahahaha!!! Very cute and fun, thanks for taking the time to post those. Brightened up my day!


----------

